# With Which Prepper/Survivalist Type Do You Identify Yourself?



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Of the following types, with which image do you more closely associate yourself?

Happy Family - What, me worry?
Hard Core Survivalist - If SHTF, I'm heading to the hills.
Joe Tacti-Cool - I'm ready to take on anybody, anywhere.
Homeless Guy - I haven't got two nickels to rub together.
Hunker Downers - We're invested in this place so we are staying put no matter what happens.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Insufficient options


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Insufficient options


as it says in the Poll title, "With which do you identify yourself THE MOST"...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

None of the above


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm just a middle aged, middle class American man (or if you listen to the check out girls at my local grocery store-nice lookin' for an older heavy set man!! ) who does not use the words "prepper" or "survivalist" to describe himself. A man who has accumulated SSASS---Some Skills And Some Stuff over the years and is more self sufficient today than yesterday...and that's been our goal for a long while now.

But in the spirit of the poll, Hunker Down-We're invested in our place and here to stay.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Staying Put. I'm too old and cranky to bug out or take any BS from strangers


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I chose Hunker Downer.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I just realized my posts are very abrupt, I'm in Kozak mode today, sorry  Have a great day!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm closest to Slippy. Presently, my family circumstances don't allow for me to cut and run so we'd make do the best we can here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have too much time and blood invested in our little farm. The only thing that would make me leave would be a Cat 4 or 5 hurricane.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably a little bit of everything! Good to keep options open I think... "Know when to hold em', and know when to fold em'"...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

None of the above.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

75% hunker down and 25% tactical.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm leaning toward hunker downer. Toronto Girl is right there should be more options like self-reliant, homesteader, urban-commando wannabe, etc


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I'm leaning toward hunker downer. Toronto Girl is right there should be more options like self-reliant, homesteader, urban-commando wannabe, etc


Those options are there in my eyes. Self reliant homesteaders = hunker downer.
Urban commando wannabe = tacticool.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am the homeless tactical hunker downer survivalist.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Those options are there in my eyes. Self reliant homesteaders = hunker downer.
> Urban commando wannabe = tacticool.


Ok they were more inclusive categories, I see.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a Hunker Downer. Too many kids at home, and now that my oldest finally dumped the useless piece of shit douche bag boyfriend and moved back from Commiefornia, I have two very little ones here which make Buggin' Out a non-event...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Of course they were lying"








"The Geeks are a Proud People!"


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

We've got no reason to run _depending on circumstances of the shtf_ . This growing chance of a pandemic virus is, I admit, making me wonder about getting back in touch with my friend in New Zealand. Of course getting there could be an issue, but starts looking more attractive. In the meantime, we've got no reason to run.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mostly hunker downer. It would take a beyond imagination extreme situation for me to flee because I have invested in being prepared where I am. I would be giving up a lot by leaving just like many of the previous posters.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Dark Jester said:


> View attachment 7161
> View attachment 7159
> View attachment 7154
> View attachment 7157
> ...


Of the following types which do you most closely associate with?
You first...:lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wherever Mrs Inor is, that is where you will find me. Or at least headed that direction as quick as I can if I get caught on the road when SHTF.


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

Hunker downer I suppose. I don't think I'd rule out anything else though depending on the situation like type of emergency and how widespread it was. Whatever works but hunkering down would be what I'd prefer to get by with if it could be helped and for as long as possible.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I may be all sissified, but I am not leaving my wife for one. My goats and sheep, well they aren't kin...yet. But in all seriousness I would not pack up and leave them to be butchered. They are not meat Animals to begin with. If it weren't for my animals there would be a lot of miserable folks around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None of the above. I am a realist I know that we have a high likely hood of some natural disaster short or longer term just a madder of when . We are ready.
We face serious social unrest we are ready.
Our home our land our life we will hold it


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Hunker downer. We aint going anywhere unless something really crazy happens in my direct area. If SHTF i will go get my kids if there not with me then im staying home.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What one is close to adaptive?? 

Or zombie hunter??

Or dilligaf??? 

Or the excessive alcohol consumer??


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We'll hunker down here. Wish there was a BOL but there are just no funds to make that happen.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Voted hunker downer.We are in our BOL and will defend it the best we can.We'll only leave if forced out by a natural disaster,fallout,etc.Kids makes just "runnin to the hills" the tough one for us.Plus like several have said,leaving would cause us to abandon many of our preps.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Not sure I like the comments directed at me and the other tacticool guy but survivalist a near second.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Not sure I like the comments directed at me and the other tacticool guy but survivalist a near second.


To which comments are you referring?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Those options are there in my eyes. Self reliant homesteaders = hunker downer.
> Urban commando wannabe = tacticool.


I like the wannabe part. your right though not perosnally at me just pointing it out.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> I like the wannabe part. your right though not perosnally at me just pointing it out.


No harm, no foul...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe tacticool should have been the label and not a "wannabe"? Every guy packing the gear of his trade is "tacticool" in this 0ne I'd think? 
Underground electricians, available plumbers, sundry makers...still goin. I get the "coolest gear" part but hey, personal security just became a freelance open market?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to say hunker down, wait it out. 
My tacaticool requirements are black and camouflage. I don't buy into the gotta haves.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hunker down type...bit i can also leave my preps and head to the mountains just in case..
I believe the life of my family is much more important than jar of beans & rice..
so all options open to survive


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

What do you mean by the gotta haves. hear of a group of dudes called the atlatl society (dam google search is crowed with return to earth type bs but anyways) these guys walk from east to west coast and start naked and without tools they let their new members have a wool blanket. These guys were some of my instructors are survival school. They dont gotta have anything at all so I am just curious.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

This thread makes me hungry. A lot of things make me hungry... I'm going to go get something to eat.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think im prepping to hunker in but at the same time have some stuff ready to bail if need be. As long as my truck runs i will be able to get 1000km away from ground zero with enough to keep my family going for a few weeks to maybe 6 weeks before things got bad. By then we should of established our safety in 1 of 2 predetermined locations where we will have access to clean running water and basic but healthy food. My biggest worry is leaving all my guns behind. Which is why im changing tactics on what i am keeping amd how i store ammo.

Tacticool guy i know a few of those. Theyll be geared out for war but not have a drop of clean water after a day. After they keel over ill get to know the ar platform lol.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> This thread makes me hungry. A lot of things make me hungry... I'm going to go get something to eat.


Me too! Munching on a pork chop right now. :wink:


----------

